# Do rails/boxes damage board?



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

If you're really scared of taking a piece out of your board stick with boxes. At least in my experience I've done a lot less damage to boards on a box compared to a rail.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

They definitely damage your board. If you dont want to use your all mountain board I'd recommend picking up a cheap park board. I found a Forum JP Walker with Drake DTM's for $150 and I pound the crap out of it guilt free.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

yea cheap super short park board is the way too go, super fun too


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

where do you find park boards? i was lookin and couldnt find any under 300.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

You can get slightly used ones on EBAY. Bought an Illuminati park board myself only used once for 150 and beat the snot out of it off jumps and rail slides. For a park board edges aren't as important, just a good shaped board with a nice base not already ripped up for holding wax.


----------



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

alright i will look into getting a second board. i want to learn rails but i also wood still like to be able to hit jumps. do you guys have any reccomendations for a cheaper board. somthing that still has pop but isnt too expensive


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

Check out the Atomic Hatchet. Really good park board for very low price. the 07/08 model is going for like $170 in stores in my area. could probably find one for even less online. great great value.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

what length do you look for in park boards... i currently am on a 158 blunt... im 5'10 160.. i was thinking 156 but is that really worth it 2'?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

NYCboarder said:


> what length do you look for in park boards... i currently am on a 158 blunt... im 5'10 160.. i was thinking 156 but is that really worth it 2'?


i rock the 156 agent and i wish i would have went smaller. im 6'0" 160


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

It depends on a lot of things...Height, weight, shoe size, and what kind of tricks you really want to get into. Buttering some rails will certainly require a different board than hucking 40ft kickers.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Hell yeah they do! I wouldn't hit rails with any of my nicer boards. Boxes are alright, as long as you're just riding the topside and not grinding the edge.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

I figure that a board is made to be beaten on. If you're too worried about hurting your board, you're not going to have any fun. 

So while I wouldn't take a Palmer Platinum into the park (cause OMG it's $1,800), I have no problem rocking any deck I've got on rails/boxes/walls etc. IMO my board is probably going to get more beaten up standing in the lift line and riding over the occational rock than it does in the park most days. This year I've beaten the piss out of 2 of the boards I've got and I count the base/edge dings and topsheet scratches as battle scars of a fun time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes!! and ski and board manufacturer's love you for it!!...It is nice to have a board that is used for rails and park only...then you can maybe bevel the side/base edges to make your board more catch free and not really worry about messing up your all mountain every day shred stik.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

NYCboarder said:


> what length do you look for in park boards... i currently am on a 158 blunt... im 5'10 160.. i was thinking 156 but is that really worth it 2'?


Go somewhere in the 151-154 Range...And yes it is worth it. I am 5'9" and 165 and ride a 151 Never Summer Sytem board. Some idiot is selling used ones on Ebay for 79 bucks...

$400 NEVER SUMMER System BLACK 151 cm SNOWBOARD *WOW* - eBay (item 270327376291 end time Jan-14-09 19:00:00 PST)

I bought one from him, Put a fresh coat of wax on it and it is in really good shape. Might be worth it to you.


----------

